# AAC Silencer Shoot 2009



## KevinB (24 Sep 2009)

Advanced Armament Company of Ga. hosted their annual Silencer Shoot last weekend.

Industry, Military and civilians where out in full force.  Unlike other gatherings this was pretty laid back so you could interact with some entities on a lot more relaxed basis - sharing a dip like stuff.  

Movie of Night Shoot Demo































































It should be known that over 2,500 rds of 7.62mm was fired thru 2 Battle Rifles, and 1 M110 SASS, no cleaning of any sort was done, and as you can see by the pictures of the M110 Carbine Suppressor, we did not control anyone's rate of fire.
  Both KAC and Magpul PMAG-LR magazines where used -- no stoppages in 7.62mm rifles at all...

Best - we have rifles in stock and are shipping.














































Cool event and had a good time.


----------



## COBRA-6 (24 Sep 2009)

Any pics of the PDW with suppressor?


----------



## medaid (24 Sep 2009)

OMG... I have a little wet spot....





On my keyboard from drooling...


----------



## KevinB (24 Sep 2009)

I had brought up a PDW with a NT-3 can.  Trey talked about it for our blurb on Friday night.

I can take you a pic and mail it to you if you want.  But I think you should buy 2k of them for the CF...


----------



## COBRA-6 (24 Sep 2009)

The pic would be awesome. 

When I am king...  ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Sep 2009)

Those weapons are so quiet, had to turn my speakers up to hear anything!!

There's link on the ground in some of your pictures, did you guys have machine guns with silencers??


----------



## KevinB (25 Sep 2009)

We did our Stoner LMG with 10" barrel and NT-4 can

AAC had a M240 and M249 para with their cans, as well as an Ares Shrike with their can.

C-6 I will email you a pic today.


----------



## tech2002 (14 Oct 2009)

poor vw   ;D


----------

